# Working Cocker Spaniels.



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have had a Working Cocker Spaniel puppy staying for a week :lol: :lol: :lol: 
He is a adorable!!
In addition there has been a series of articles in Dogs Today following a vet in search of her "Perfect Puppy". After narrowing it down to 3 breeds she settled on - yes you've guessed it - a Working Cocker Spaniel :lol: . She wants to do agility, among other things, and wants to run in the "Mini" section.

These two coincidences prompted me to investigate the breed, for future reference, and I am very impressed with some of the breeders who are doing a great job at health testing, rearing and socialising their litters.

Anyone on here got a Working Cocker (although registered as Cocker Spaniels with the Kennel Club they are apparently bred from different lines to the show Cocker which is very nice too  )? If so would you care to share the joys of owning one with us?

Little Jack was a pleasure to have and I've gone all broody for a puppy :roll: 

Feel free to remind me about all the broken nights, chewed slippers, empty bank account etc etc etc 8O 

Pat


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

hi we have two 6 year old working cocker spaniels Jasper & Ollie (brothers!!) we started by having them outside in the old coal house then built a huge kennel in the middle of the garden, winter came and brought them in the kitchen and converted a 1000 base unit into a kennel!
got an extension to the kitchen and insisted on having the porch for the two boys as their own pad. Have just bought a motorhome for first time and yes , we made sure that the 'van we bought had a decent garage space for the 2 scallies! they can both be daft as brushes and seem to do everythin in tandem especially weeing and numbers twos .Whenever we take them for walks along the riverside near our house they run non-stop in large cicles around us for the entire "walk". definately inseperable


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

While I agree these are a lovely dog, I have family and friends with them and find they are quite hard work. we have had 4 labradors and all have been very obedient and very loyal, Some of you may have seen our Barny at the shows, the small choc lab, he is so easy to look after in almost every way.
We can leave all our gates open at home and he dos'nt attempt to go on the quiet road, and this was from day one of owning him, he was a 15 month old, sraight from the breeders kennal.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

In my experience working cockers are very, very "busy" dogs and like to be kept as such.

If you have loads of time and patience and can tolerate a dog which is on the go all of the time then fine.

If, however, you like a dog to lay down and sleep for a few minutes and can't wait the 10 years for this to happen in a working cocker, I suggest you choose something a little less erm ..... manic ! yes that's the word I'm looking for :lol: 

They are lovely dogs tho' and all puppies are adorable


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys.
As Jack has now gone home I am being a little more rational and looking at other breeds for when the time comes. For those of you that own them though check out Workingcockersonline it is a lovely site with some lovely people.
Pat


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

How much do these working dogs earn per hour. I could do with some extre cash.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## cuttlefish (Oct 13, 2005)

*working cocker spanoels*

Hi,
We have a labrador and a working cocker spaniel and I have to say that the working cocker is the most perfect dog we've ever had. He has a sweet and gentle temperament, has shown absolutely no aggression whatsoever and yet is full of fun. He seems to be more 'fun' than a labrador but not as 'crazy' as some springers. He is totally adaptable - if we want him to lie still for 10 hours while driving to Scotland he will - if we want him to walk for hours he does that too. I think dogs are a bit like kids - you bring them up to be what you want them to be to fit in with your own lifestyle. We would certainly get another when the time comes.


----------

